# Google translation now has Latin to English, vice versa



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure when they added it but I know it is fairly new.
Google Translate
Better than nothing!


----------



## KMK (Nov 14, 2010)

Gratias tibi, Christe!


----------



## Herald (Nov 14, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 14, 2010)

There is also this:

Free Online English to Latin Translators


and this:

Latin Phrase Translation - Latin Online Translation


----------

